# Snow



## Todd Steele (Sep 20, 2006)

I was up by Baraga this past weekend and the snow was probley 6 inches and looked like a winter wonderland on sat. 24th. Its coming.

Todd


----------



## Fredly (Oct 22, 2009)

Todd Steele said:


> I was up by Baraga this past weekend and the snow was probley 6 inches and looked like a winter wonderland on sat. 24th. Its coming.
> 
> Todd


:yikes: Thanks for the good news!


----------



## hook'em master (Jun 25, 2009)

Please refrain from posting d**k teases until at least after rifle season. Cannot wait for the snow man
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Todd Steele (Sep 20, 2006)

The day we left 10-24 they were going to get another 9 inches by Baraga. I will tell you it was a winter wonderland....

Todd


----------



## CowboyUp (Jun 11, 2009)

i cant wait for there to be snow, im starting to get the itch!


----------

